# I'm going to be rich I tell you...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I got this today in my e-mail account. Sounds legit to me.........:yawinkle:

As soon as I receive the money, we're all gonna party like there's no tomorrow. It'll be @ Steve's house and I'll cover all the expenses, to include 1st class round-trip airfare for all of you to attend. Did I mention an open bar? :drinkers:

Oh yeah, you all have to be _needy and less privileged_. :lol:

One last thing! Is it okay with you Steve, to have it at your house?

Mrs. Elizabeth Rupert <[email protected]>
To:
[email protected]

May 21 at 2:42 PM

Dear Beloved One,

I am Mrs. Elizabeth Anthony from Germany. I was legally married to Mr. Anthony Rupert, a South Africa citizen born and brought up in Switzerland, I live in Switzerland with my husband for 26 years before we move down to south Africa in 2001 after my husbands retirement in 1996, I am 72 years old by the grace of God, I am suffering from long time cancer of the breast and all indication from my doctor that my condition is really deteriorating and it is quite obvious that I wouldn't live more than one year.

According to my doctor and in all indication regards to medical analysis that my cancer disease is in stage that no hope for me to be living again. My dear husband was involved in Kenya airways plane crashed 2003, as you can see on the news years period of marriage life and we never produce any child, my late husband was very wealthy and after his death, I keep some part of his business save and much money in the bank.

The doctors has advise that I may not live for more than one year and they advice me to think what to do with my money and other things left by my late husband. Today I have decided to donate to the less privileges, charity and orphanage homes. I made this decision after listening to the news line about 100 years old woman who secretly donate her fortune upon her death.

My private e-mail address is: ([email protected]) I choose you after viewing your profile and I have confident in you because I have prayed and willing to donate the sum of ($10.5 Million USD) Ten Million, Five hundred Thousand Dollars) to the less privileged, please note that this funds is still in the bank where my death husband deposited.

I will advice my lawyer to prepare all necessary document once you accept these funds with truthfulness and you will file an application for the transfer of the money in your name and I pray that when this money is transferred to your bank account it will be used for the said purpose even death or alive to help the needy and the Less privilege.

Remain blessed and may God bless you as well waiting for your urgent reply.
Mrs. Elizabeth Anthony Rupert
My private no: +27-64-079-0570


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

That's interesting, there was no Kenya Airways plane crash in 2003. There was one in 2000 and later in 2007. Maybe it's the wrong Kenya Airways or Mrs Elizabeth got her date and airway's mixed up?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry Paratrooper, I called her and she is going to transfer the money to me instead........ But the party is still on.... :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Sorry Paratrooper, I called her and she is going to transfer the money to me instead........ But the party is still on.... :mrgreen:


As long as the party is still on. :smt033

Never been one for a lot of money anyways. Ya can't miss what ya never really had anyways.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hurry up and get the damn' money!
I've got the Odd Fellows' Hall in the village all reserved, and I've lined up some really good, locally-made beer. The food will be, as usual on this island, a matter of pot-luck: Bring whatever you want to eat, and we'll share it around.

Quick: Lemme know when all of you will be showing up. I can't hold the hall forever.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hurry up and get the damn' money!
> I've got the Odd Fellows' Hall in the village all reserved, and I've lined up some really good, locally-made beer. The food will be, as usual on this island, a matter of pot-luck: Bring whatever you want to eat, and we'll share it around.
> 
> Quick: Lemme know when all of you will be showing up. I can't hold the hall forever.


Odd Fellows Hall: Capacity 11 standing (Ignore the crescent moon on the door)
Locally made beer: Typo: Local Kraft beer. (made from Kraft food)
Pot-Luck: made with Pot. (yes, 'that' pot)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

heheh. I always marvel on the grammar and spelling of these kids who promulgate these scams. I can just see some kid in Somalia or wherever typing away on his email account with his pals all around giving him tips. None the less, literally millions of dollars are lost each year as a result of greedy people falling for them. They've been ongoing for decades. The typical Nigerian scam, which this is, used to be started in newspaper classified ads years ago. Also snail mail was used. Still is. I get phone calls and letters all the time telling me about viruses my computer has or how the IRS is going to jail me tomorrow. I win a cruise. They want to lower my credit card interest without realizing I don't pay interest on my cards. Pay them off every month. They have a secret to pay off my mortgage. I have the deed. So on and so forth, ad nauseam. 

Oh, and I'll bring the potato salad and a large smoked ham. Pass the salt please. I love the idea of an Odd Fellows Room for us. After all, this is truly apropos, considering our way of thinking.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's legit, I sent her $5,000 dollars to cover the paperwork on my 10 Mil.:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And next year you will win Dancing with the Stars, Steve will win American Idol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> And next year you will win Dancing with the Stars, Steve will win American Idol


There's many things that I can do w/o too much trouble or effort.

Dancing is *NOT* one of them. BTW.....I can't sing worth a damn either. :smt086


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't feel like the lone stranger on those fronts. My singing is consider " cruel and unusual punishment"!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Paratrooper's more the "Dancing with Arthritis" and "American Idle" :mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Paratrooper's more the "Dancing with Arthritis" and "American Idle" :mrgreen:


I'm more of an Idle American, as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...I'll bring the potato salad and a large smoked ham...


If you're gonna bring a ham, make sure it's a really good one.
If you're gonna want a Jew to eat ham, it's gotta be a really, really good ham!

...And if it matters to you, I really, really like country-cured ham from Tennessee.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And if it matters to you, I really, really like country-cured ham from Tennessee.


If it's not out of your way.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Drinking beer and eating HAM till the sun came up would be like a dream vacation for me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If your going to eat Tennessee cured ham you need 2 or 4 quarts of Tennessee sipping water( wink, wink)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you're gonna bring a ham, make sure it's a really good one.
> If you're gonna want a Jew to eat ham, it's gotta be a really, really good ham!
> 
> ...And if it matters to you, I really, really like country-cured ham from Tennessee.


Unless I find it, some of my hams in the freezer could still have a bullet lodged in them. Jan found one a while back. She glared at me. She'd long let me know she didn't want to eat game I'd shot.

I also smoke my own baked ham shoulders, that is when I can find rolling papers large enough.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard that Boar's Head brand ham is very, very good. :drooling:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

craigh said:


> ...i also smoke my own baked ham shoulders...


_*Yum!*_


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Paratrooper's more the "Dancing with Arthritis" and "American Idle" :mrgreen:


Some of the artists of the 60's are revising their hits with new lyrics to accommodate aging Baby Boomers.

Herman's Hermits - Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker.

Ringo Starr - I Get By With a Little Help From Depends.

The Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Hip.

Roberta Flack - The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face.

Johnny Nash - I Can't See Clearly Now.

Paul Simon - Fifty Ways To Leave Your Liver.

The Commodores - Once, Twice, Three Times To The Bathroom.

Procol Harem - A Whiter Shade Of Hair.

The Temptations - Papa's Got a Kidney Stone.

Abba - Denture Queen.

Helen Reddy - I Am Woman, Hear Me Snore.

Leslie Gore - It's My Procedure, And I'll Cry If I Want To.

Willie Nelson - On The Commode Again.

:mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Win231... It's referred to as "Farting to the Oldies" (a la Richard Simmons)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I've heard that Boar's Head brand ham is very, very good. :drooling:


Hey pal, Boars Head is very good, but they have numerous kinds of ham, some better than others. They make good sliced deli meat, but I've not seen Boars Head in the type of hams you put out for dinner without bread of each side of thin slices of it. My favorite store-bought packaged ham is Kentucky Legend sliced when you can find it. My favorite store-bought large hams are Costco spiral cut hams, Honeybaked Ham spiral cut, or ones like that. There are three Honeybaked Ham stores in Orlando. They're not cheap, but incredibly good, in my personal opinion. When you unwrap the foil, you see them literally dripping with that outer crust of honey. So good. I think there are other stores like Honeybaked ham around the country, but I don't know. 40 states have Honeybaked stores, but I think the Costco hams are just about as good, especially if you prefer not to be marinated in smoked honey. I like them in sandwiches or hot with supper, maybe with a slice of hot baked pineapple. That video I posted a link to will make your mouth water.

Darn, getting myself hungry. I've still got two or three wild hams in the freezer, but I think I might have to make a ham run to Honeybaked or Costco today.

Locations:

https://myhoneybakedstore.com/orlando/1598/storelocations/listbystate.asp?ref=178389898:1952499110

Video:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> If your going to eat Tennessee cured ham you need 2 or 4 quarts of Tennessee sipping water( wink, wink)


I think some of the best comes from Lynchburg.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

high pockets said:


> I think some of the best comes from Lynchburg.


No some of the best comes from private distilleries in East Tennessee, North Georgia, Western North Carolina


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> No some of the best comes from private distilleries in East Tennessee, North Georgia, Western North Carolina


That would be the clear stuff that often comes in mason jars with no labels, or tax stamps, right? :drinkers:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would never suggest anything illegal, (wink, wink) sipping water and yes it sometimes is sold in mason jars.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer the clear water from Jalisco.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> No some of the best comes from private distilleries in East Tennessee, North Georgia, Western North Carolina


Love the stuff, but can't have it anymore. It messes with my pain meds (legal).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...It messes with my pain meds (legal).


Mine, too. Dammit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1 pint per day and you won't feel any pain, 1 quart per day and you won't feel anything at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> 1 pint per day and you won't feel any pain, 1 quart per day and you won't feel anything at all.


Not completely true.
My father died of a combination of excessive Haig & Haig Pinch and excessive Chesterfields.
It was not a painless death.

...And I enjoy feeling Jean.


----------

